# Best nutrition for English Bulldog



## Bones333 (Sep 30, 2009)

My daughter just got an absolutely adorable English Bulldog puppy, 8 weeks old. Neither of us have any experience with this breed, although she read as much as she could about the breed before selecting the breed, breeder, and finally puppy. If anyone can give us some advice on what to look out for as far as any specific nutritional needs there may be for this breed, I would greatly appreciate it. Although I have had dogs for years, proper dog nutrition is new to me.


----------



## grehamjones (May 31, 2010)

Pedro gets about 2 tablespoons of fish oil over his food each meal. This has greatly reduced his shedding and body odor as well as improved digestion.Cod Liver oil is a good source of Vitamin D, which your body commonly receives from the sun.A good glucosamine supplement will help prevent and treat discomfort from joint problems. Bulldog puppies will often begin to limp as they grow. It is important that they get plenty of glucosamine to ensure proper development.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Fish oil is a great supplement, you can just use the human kind. But, introduce it slowly and in small amounts!! Too much and/or too quickly will lead to major diarrhea. Any oil will have this effect. One caplet (squeeze the oil out or throw it in his food if he'll chew it up with the rest of his dry food) a day to start with or even one caplet every other day in the beginning. I noticed an effect on my dog's coat with just one caplet daily after about 3 weeks and he's 75 lbs.

You can use human glucosamine in liquid form or crunch up the chalky tablets. Costco and Sam's Club usually sell it relatively cheaply and Walgreens often has it on sale.


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

I've had my EB for six years. There are not many specific nutritional needs aside from choosing a high quality food with low grain due to many of them having allergies to grain (especially CORN) that can cause hot spots, which are very prevalent in the breed. I feed my EB Innova Evo Salmon and Herring, and he does well on it. With EVO, you must feed less than with foods that have a lot of grain fillers, or else your dog will gain weight. Keep in mind that you really cannot exercise a EB too much, in fact the only exercise mine gets is a quick jaunt around the yard a few times a day. Too much exercise can actually kill them. They are a very needy breed---when Tank was a puppy I had to get his nostrils flared and his throat lasered so that he could breathe easier. He has a SUPER flat face which is "desirable" in this breed. He has had good health otherwise...*knocks on wood.* If you have any questions, feel free to message me. The last thing I will mention is that if you do walk the pup, make sure to use a harness NOT a choker or a collar as you can do damage to the EB's throat/choke him by not using a harness. Good luck!


----------



## Bones333 (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info. The pup has been on diamond puppy food, and I am trying to convince my daughter she needs to switch to a grain free. The breeder had the pup on this food, so will transition slowly. Is grain free ok for such a young pup? So many of them are high protein. I think she could do better than the diamond brand.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

Stitch (English Bulldog) eats Innova EVO red meat and chicken & turkey. I feed 1 1/2 cup with 2 pumps of Grizzly Salmon Oil. The oil help her fur buy making it smooth and less shedding.


----------



## bowacato (May 15, 2018)

I'm sorry that I resurrect the old topic, but it's just that I myself once encountered this issue, and spent a lot of time to find really useful information, I hope that in the future will be useful to someone. The best food for any dog is the food it does best on.
Royal Canin https://petapproves.com/best-dog-food-for-bulldog-reviews/ is widely regarded as a premium food - made one of mine horribly sick and another refused to touch it. Black Hawk is widely regarded as a premium food - made all of the mine podgy and smelly. I feed Bonnie Working - widely regarded as a [email protected] food. Raise pups on it, my adults get it - they are all sleeky, muscled and 100% allergy and itch free.
Personally, I would recommend Nutro or raw. A dog can do well on any food, although with a poor quality food you run a greater risk of your dog getting sick or having problems in later life. Being aware of the quality and ingredients of a food you're feeding is a big step in the right direction. As said, some dogs take to a food and others don't. There may also be a period of adjustment if a dog is used to one food and then given something different.On YouTube there are a lot of useful videos on a similar subject, I'll leave here one, I hope this will help someone in the future. Good Luck.


----------

